# Any of you smoke



## mommy2B(18)

:witch: Just want to know if there are any of you that does the evil deed?
or any of you that quit smoking

Yup....SMOKING!!!

I know it`s bad for the baby but i`m finding it difficult to quit

If there are any I would like to know how you did/are doing it?

What to do when will power fails you??

I smoke +/- a packet a day

Please help!!!!

Regards


----------



## mommy2raven

Hi I gave up it is damn hard!!!!

My sister read me out a few facts off the website https://www.last-packet.com/ and it freaked me out!!! When I was preg wit Rae hypnosis helped me quit.

Hope u find it easier xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Ellianna

I have given up as of the New Year :) lol
and so far I'm not finding it to bad, don't wanna speak too soon though!
So far I'm finding the habit to give up, rather than the nicotine
But I have a good reason to give up which is motivating me atm!
Good luck with it hunni!
xxxx


----------



## MrzLewis

I use to smoke. I stopped in October when I found out I was pregnant. I smoked 2 packs a day. I stopped cold turkey. Whenever I get cravings(which I don't anymore) I eat sunflower seeds. It helped alot. Now I don't even have the urge to smoke.


----------



## duejan19th

:cry:when i had my first baby 6 years ago i smoked about 10 cigerettes per day and i found it very hard to give up even with the help of my GP, i managed to cut down to around 5 per day through my pregnancy and had the most guilty feeling everythime i lit one but no matter what i done or thought in my head i just couldnt kick it completely, when i feel pregnant this time round i was smoking about 15-20 per day, when i found out i was preggers i knew i couldnt continue with that amount and have cut it down to 5-8 per day which i know is still bad and it makes me cry that i cannot kick it out of my life, i dont like smoking and hate the fact that im carrying my beautiful daughter and that i still cant completly stop it for her sake iv tried everything, patches, chewing gum , will power NHS smoking helpline and GP but i just cant do it, im due to have my daughter on the 14th of this month (10 days from now) and would love some advise also from u ladies how i can still try and give up as i dont want to smoke anymore and i dont want both my kids influenced into doing it when they grow up, pls dont gudge me for still smoking during my pregancy as so many people have i really need support and advise from this site and feel so ASHAMED to even be addmittting this, pls help x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

I smoked before i found out i was pregnant but have stopped now. I suppose in a way i'm lucky. I'm suffering quite badly with all day sickness and haven't smoked in about 2 weeks nor do i have any desire to the thought and the smell of it just turns me


----------



## Lara18

I smoke, well im quitting but I stopped when I first found out i was preggo but then thought i miscarried so started again, now i found out yesterday that im still preggers, so no more fags. :hi: xx it'll be bloody hard though, but worth it!


----------



## yumumleelou

i quit a week after i found out i was pregnant, i haven't smoked for two weeks now and i feel great, things that helped...
my boss told me i was being selfish, i knew i was.
my fiance doesn't smoke and he has asthma which i was worried would affect the baby,
morning sickness helped, feels horrible but everytime i see a fag i feel sick,
everyone stinks of fags, which makes me urge, i can smell it everywhere, knowing that i don't smell like that makes me feel great!
my nails aren't yellow and i know my baby is getting the oxygen that it needs to grow at the correct rate.
just keep telling yourself that you are harming your baby with every drag you take the first few days are the worst but once you stop the sickness will take over and you wont wanna smoke again! (during pregnancy)
you would never forgive yourself if ne thing bad happened, and there are plenty of women that want to be preggers and they cant, think of what they would do. that helped me. ALOT!
hope it helps you too x x x x x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I used to smoke, but one day I woke up and thought that this is to bad for me and I have never had a cigarette since


----------



## xarlenex

Nope, never smoked once. :)


----------



## Nila19

i dont hav ne advice on how to quit but i still smoke too... bout a pack a day, i know how hard it is to quit, even tho u know it's bad 4 baby that doesn't make it easy..


----------



## Linzi

I used to smoke...I ranged from like 20 a day to 2 or 3 a day. I cut down loads in the past year though. I stopped as soon as I found out I was pregnant. 

Its not easy AT ALL but definately worth doing. At least cutting down, if you cant stop altogether.

My midwife told me about a group called Fresh Air Babies which is basically like astopping smoking support group for pregnant women,.maybe theres something like that in your area?

xxx


----------



## **ALRE&amp;Bump&lt;3

Tried it when was 12 and didnt like it
but tried it again when I was 14 and smoked 4 a couple of months, then it got 2 expensive 4 me and I met Liam anyway so I had him insteadof the fags lol x


----------



## mBLACK

ugh, smoking.. :dohh:
i still smoke, quit for awhile before i found out i was pregnant but now the horrible habit has brought itself back into my life!
I found a book very very useful which apparently has a 98% success rate, if you don't quit smoking by the end of the book it's your money back guaranteed. :happydance: 
So what have you got to lose right?
It's called Alan Carr's Easyway to quit smoking. The only reason I'm still smoking is with my pregnancy memory I misplaced it and can't seem to figure out WHERE!? :hissy: Hope it helps!


----------



## baby.girl

mommy2B(18) said:


> :witch: Just want to know if there are any of you that does the evil deed?
> or any of you that quit smoking
> 
> Yup....SMOKING!!!
> 
> I know it`s bad for the baby but i`m finding it difficult to quit
> 
> If there are any I would like to know how you did/are doing it?
> 
> What to do when will power fails you??
> 
> I smoke +/- a packet a day
> 
> Please help!!!!
> 
> Regards

If you can get over the first 3 days i think it is, then you break the addiction. After that, it is ALL habit and mentality.


----------



## baby.girl

Nila19 said:


> i dont hav ne advice on how to quit but i still smoke too... bout a pack a day, i know how hard it is to quit, even tho u know it's bad 4 baby that doesn't make it easy..


Don't mean to be rude, but i dont understand how that wouldn't make it easier. I know i dont smoke and everything, but there is nothing i wouldn't do for my unborn child even if it took all the will power in the world. I hope you all find the strength to quit!


----------



## coccyx

I agree totally with the above. Its a fact that you are depriving your baby of oxygen.


----------



## Serene123

:| I don't think I should even start on this thread......

Smoking is bad when you're killing yourself
Smoking is worse when you're putting your baby in danger

and that's all I have to say on the matter.


----------



## Louisa K

This thread is shocking... I can't believe ANY mother would continue to smoke while pregnant... Im amazed to be honest..

I don't let anyone even smoke NEAR me and to be honest everyone has been clued up enough to know to leave the room and go outside to smoke..

I wouldn't care how 'hard' it would be, I'd stop, nothings to hard when it comes to your unborn babies health..


----------



## charliebear

I gave up in september knowing we were going to start TTC in Jan. 

I couldnt continue to smoke knowing the harm I would be doing to my baby. Every time I got a craving I would remind myself of the future baby I would have, that was enough to stop me!


----------



## hollie86

I agree smoking is bad enough when you're not pregnant. I cant see how anyone could do this to their child, surely any mom would want to give their child the best chance of a healthy start to life as possible.
Come on gals grab your will power and give up!!!


----------



## TashaAndBump

The only 'advice' I can give you to help you kick the habit while pregnant, is to make sure you're totally clued up on the facts.

Smoking in pregnancy increases the risks of:

- Miscarriage. 
- Complications in pregnancy, including spotting (bleeding during pregnancy), detachment of the placenta, ectopic pregnancy (where the baby developes outside the womb and is lost) and premature birth
- Low birth weight - Premature and low birth weight babies are more prone to illness and infections. 
- Stillbirth or death within the first week of life &#8212; the risk is increased by about one-third. 
- Cot-death.
- Developing asthma and cancer in later life.

If knowing that you are putting your baby at risk of these things is not motivation enough to quit, then I'm sorry to say it but I don't think anything will be.


----------



## Bec&Bump

I was a heavy smoker and quit when I got pregnant. Just went cold turkey, it can be done! :)


----------



## Lauren_16

As soon as I found out I was pregnant I went cold turkey.
I wasnt smoking many anyways, only about 2 a day, so really it was pointless because i didnt have a high nicotine craving anyway.
I havent smoked a single tab since, and he's due in 26 days...
and i found out really quickly, like 8, 9 weeks...so it can be done ladies =]

XX


----------



## elles28

Sorry but I am disgusted with some of the replies to this thread. This is not a doctors surgery it is somewhere you come to vent your worries & ask advice NOT have advice shoved down your throat!!


----------



## TashaAndBump

elles28 said:


> Sorry but I am disgusted with some of the replies to this thread. This is not a doctors surgery it is somewhere you come to vent your worries & ask advice NOT have advice shoved down your throat!!

I hope this wasn't in response to my reply... I'd like to clarify that I haven't judged anyone for their actions; I just posted up the facts of how smoking harms the unborn child - I do hope that these will help people to make an informed decision on whether they want to keep smoking during their pregnancy or not.

And I would also like to represent the flip-side of the freedom of speech 'this is somewhere you come to vent your worries' coin, in that some people are genuinely shocked and distubed by the fact that some women continue to smoke during their pregnancy as they cannot understand how an 'addiction' can cause you to knowingly put your baby's health at risk - I don't agree with openly criticising others, especially as it is so hard to ever genuinely understand what another person is going through - especially if you don't have an addiction that you're struggling with in order to understand - but don't you think these women should have the right to vent their worries, too?

I know this is not a doctors surgery - but I seriously believe that for some women knowing the facts about smoking and pregnancy provides enough motivation to quit, and therefore I was trying to be helpful and answer the initial thread-question of 'do you have any advice or help on how to quit?' by posting these here.


----------



## tanya29

right i am going to get absolutely slaughtered for sayin his but most of my friends have smoked right the way up until giving birth and their children are perfectly healthy...now calm down gurls...but i do think your giving her a hard time...i gave up when i was 10 weeks...my midwife called over the other day and gave me some bad news as to the outcome for my baby...and as a reation i said i could really do with a cigarette now...my nerves had gone...to my suprise she pulled a 20 pkt out her pocket and said here i think i will join you...so we are all human at the end of the day...you arent gonna here people on here admit they smoke while pregnant but believe me it is VERY common...

yes i agree its best to give up...but if you cant cut down as much you can...

anyhow i was reading an article the other day where it supposed to have been proven that smoking up until 5 mths duz no harm to the baby

good luck to you and your baby


----------



## vaada

mommy2B(18) said:


> :witch: Just want to know if there are any of you that does the evil deed?
> or any of you that quit smoking
> 
> Yup....SMOKING!!!
> 
> I know it`s bad for the baby but i`m finding it difficult to quit
> 
> If there are any I would like to know how you did/are doing it?
> 
> What to do when will power fails you??
> 
> I smoke +/- a packet a day
> 
> Please help!!!!
> 
> Regards

 im finding it hard to stop but i have cut down alot, i only found out 2 wks ago but i hope to quit by march


----------



## Wobbles

elles28 said:


> Sorry but I am disgusted with some of the replies to this thread. This is not a doctors surgery it is somewhere you come to vent your worries & ask advice NOT have advice shoved down your throat!!

I applaud you for that!!

---------

Anyone who smokes gets asked by MW along with all the facts & advice to quit. Here is a support forum where girls talk to others going through the same things - this case being a smoker when they found out they were pregnant!

Good luck girls - do your very best!

Anyone wanting to push their luck with unsupportive 'comments' won't get a nice come back FROM ME!! Advice & information/facts are good but down your throat comments because you found it easy (good on you obviously) or clearly don't have a clue & not a smoker are unwanted!


----------



## Firsttimer

I only smoked about 1 - 2 a week when I find out I was pregnant then I stopped completely when I was 4 months I found it very easy as I cut down so much that I hardly smoked anyway . I feel it is very important to stop smoking while pregnant especially after 5 months as that is most important time for growth etc


----------



## Lizziepots

My advice is avoid people/ situations where you know you are going to smoke. I still have the odd one if I'm at my Mum's but manage fine without at home.
If you must buy cigarettes and I can honestly understand why, then try locking them outside in the car and fetching them one by one. Or put them at bottom of garden in the shed. Try putting the key for the shed upstairs too so you've got a bit more of a task to go through before getting to that fag! Definitely force yourself to go outside to smoke it! This way you're not denying yourself cigarettes but definitely making it harder to smoke! I bet a lot of people would find that some very cold evening they just can't be bothered to go out to fetch another fag and then stay outside to smoke it! lol 
My mum's been coming over and taking me swimming and she likes to light up as soon as she is out at car after. I have now asked her not to bring her fags over with her. That way I'm not tempted to have one which I def would if they were there for the taking.
Def if you sit in evening craving one, force yourself to wait just another 10 mins and another until the local shop is shut and you'd have to go further afield to buy some. Another sure-fire way of simply not being bothered one day! Good luck! :)


----------



## Xbryoni&bumpX

yeppp i did but as soon as i found out i stopped and aint ad 1 since x


----------



## Tam

Well done with your efforts!!!! I smoked thru most of my first pregnancy (as I was struggling like hell to quit), but a news article stopped me. Luckily I had already quit when pregnant the second time round.

My MW during my first pregnancy told me " Don't stop completely straight away, cut down to maybe 5 a day if you can, as I would rather you have a controlled 5 a day then go cold turkey, struggle and smoke a whole pack"

Good Luck girls! :hugs:x


----------



## Gems

Sorry Ive never smoked but i am missing wine sooo much !! Its hard to not go home from work and crack open a bottle and have a glass!


----------



## cparks1

I quit smoking on September 1st 2007. I didn't want to quit but knew I had to before I got pregnant. I slipped up a couple of times (drinking), but I would puff on flavored cigars if I got really bad urges. I just quit cold turkey because I didn't want to be dependent on medication or anything like that. I later found out I was pregnant in early November. I still craved them and dreamed that I was still smoking but I was nausea all the time so the smell disgusted me. I still can't stand the smell of smoke to this day, but I still get urges and still have dreams that I bum cigs off people. It's weird, but it's all in your head (one big mind game). Once you get past that, it gets easier. At first I kind of got depressed because it was like I was losing my best friend, but now I realize that I am on the road to getting healthier lungs again and I can breathe so much better and taste things. It's a better way of life. Good luck on quitting if you plan to do so. It's not easy, but well worth the effort and you'll be glad you did it.


----------



## TashaAndBump

Hi girls, I saw a poster today about smoking in pregnancy, and it said something I hadn't thought of before... Apparently when you smoke during prengnacy the baby gets just as much nicotine as you do, and then when you have the baby and she or he doesn't get that nicotine anymore they go through withdrawl and get distressed by it... I wanted to share this with you girls who are trying to give up as I thought it might help you - Everytime you get the urge to light up, and you go through the suffering of withdrawl and cravings, just think about how if you give in, you'll be inflicting those same nasty feelings onto your baby once they're born.

Hope this helps. Best of luck giving up! x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Lara18 said:


> I smoke, well im quitting but I stopped when I first found out i was preggo but then thought i miscarried so started again, now i found out yesterday that im still preggers, so no more fags. :hi: xx it'll be bloody hard though, but worth it!


Wow! congrats on the still-pregnancy. That's awsome. Also, your post suprised me for a second because in the US f*g is a very mean word for homosexuals. :dohh: lol, I know what you meant though


----------



## xjade_edenx

i gave up the second i found out i was pregnant and am soooo happy i did


----------



## Spartacus

I gave up just before the ban as I got to the point where I only really enjoyed smoking whilst drinking and socialising and thought I didn't want to have to go outside to smoke! I got a really heavy cold the week before the ban last year and the thought of smoking made my stomach turn. I haven't smoked since. I had a couple of wobbles on holiday but still knew I woud feel awful if I succumbed to it.

I also knew that I was going to come off the pill in September and that i wanted to give my body a chance to recover before we conceived. I had smoked on and off since I was about 15 and am 30 in march so I knew that it was time to give up. My mum has also been a cancer sufferer for the last 14 years which should have made me give up earlier seeing as she has not put herself in a high risk situation like us smokers do. We have a choice to stop smoking and ensure we are healthy for ourselves and our future families. My auntie has unfortunately just been diagnosed with lung cancer and has smoked for years and she said you always think it happens to someone else :(

I am most certainly not one of these ex-smokers that lecture people but I honestly wanted to give up and i think you really have to WANT to give up to beat it as we all have will power and can give em up!

I am not by any means judging smokers as this is your own body and your baby but give up for your health and babies health as that is the most important thing

Good luck :hugs:

ps apologies for long essay.......


----------



## wishing4ababy

wow there are some really angry posts on here. I am sorry to say that i smoked for the first 4 months with my first baby - and then gave up completely. I knew it was wrong and i cut down to about 3 a day up until giving up totally - it helped me to cut down first and by the time i was only smoking 3 a day i was like "what is the point" i might as well just give up totally. So i did! but then with my second i found it really hard and didn;t give up until about 7 months. both my babies are totally happy, contented and more importantly healthy. We all know that it is better to stop whilst pregnant - but do all of us know how hard it is?

there is enough stuff rammed down our necks the whole time - and it is a really personal decision - a lot of my friends (I am sorry to say) smoked the whole way through their pregnancies and also had healthy babies. Try and cut down and see how you go from there. Good luck with it.


----------



## Spartacus

I wouldn't say they were angry posts hun just people find it hard to understand that's all, I am one of them but I am not judging anyone as it is personal choice x


----------



## Gatorade

I quit. the moment I suspected pregnancy. I find the idea of hurting my baby more stressful than not having the cig.


----------



## charlottecco2

Gatorade said:


> I quit. the moment I suspected pregnancy. I find the idea of hurting my baby more stressful than not having the cig.

good for you xx


----------



## tinytoes

Gatorade said:


> I quit. the moment I suspected pregnancy. I find the idea of hurting my baby more stressful than not having the cig.

me too. I couldnt possibly now.


I mean - I dont get how anyone could put a cigarette to a babies mouth?! It's ish the same if you ask me. And it's ESPECIALLY rubbish when young pregnant girls smoke - girls who've not have a 20 year habit to contend with.


----------



## tinytoes

wishing4ababy said:


> We all know that it is better to stop whilst pregnant - but do all of us know how hard it is?
> 
> there is enough stuff rammed down our necks the whole time - and it is a really personal decision - a lot of my friends (I am sorry to say) smoked the whole way through their pregnancies and also had healthy babies. .

yes we do know it is hard. But it's as hard as we make it. It's about choosing. I choose not to smoke. We've just got to get real with ourselves. Not make excuses "oooh it's too hard......." :wacko: 
We can do anything we want..We're going to be mothers - we need to be strong, not weak...quitting smoking is one of the easier things we can do. Climbing everest, finding a cure for AIDS, overcoming cancer, coping with the loss of a parent - now there are real challenges.

and there ends my rant. phew!


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Yes i smoke.. 
I did give up smoking ages ago for about 3months which is good :) I wanted a kid so much that i gave up for it.. But then things happend and i started again but me and my partner are going to try and give up because we are trying for ababy :)


----------



## coccyx

Good luck , if you can do it once i'm sure you can do it again.:hi:


----------



## TashaAndBump

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> Yes i smoke..
> I did give up smoking ages ago for about 3months which is good :) I wanted a kid so much that i gave up for it.. But then things happend and i started again but me and my partner are going to try and give up because we are trying for ababy :)

Good luck! I really hope it happens for you - quitting will help both your chances of conceiving and making it past the 12 week milestone, and will give your LO the best possible start in life.


----------



## Jenny

Wow, some of the responses on this thread are upsetting :hissy:

I smoked for 12 years, I smoked through out my first pregnancy as I was unable to completely quit, but did cut back to 2-5 smokes a day. I smoked in this one up until almost 2 months ago and I've haven't had a cigg since. This is the longest time I've EVER gone without a cigg. I'm damn proud of that thank you very much, so sorry I was unable to quit at the beginning of my pregnancy but its not as easy as some of you think.

Yes, we are pregnant but the addiction is too hard for some people to fight. Yes you would think that for our child it could be easily stopped but for some people its NOT. EVERYONE is different, some people have more will power than others. Its not fair to assume just because someone did it from day to night that everyone else can. Frankly, I'm disgusted at the nonsupporting remarks in this thread. We are here to give others support and not put them down because they don't live up to your expectations.

Anywho, turning my hormones off . I wish all of you trying to quit good luck and I hope you can do it. Also would like to say kudos to the ones that have cut back, you're trying and thats all that matters. :hugs:


----------



## TashaAndBump

:hugs: Jenny the fact that you've gone the last few months without smoking most certainly is something to be proud of - very proud!

Don't let unsupportive posts upset or anger you - just ignore them. I don't think that they are posted through malace - more through ignorance; a lack of understanding.

Some people simply can't understand how strong an addiction can be, and it is hard for them to see how some women can continue to smoke because of this knowing that it is harming their baby. It can be frustrating and upsetting for some to see that people continue to smoke during their pregnancies as they simply don't understand. A few outbursts are only to be expected in a controversial thread like this one - just ignore them and coninue to support the other women on here who are trying to give up.

Hope this makes you feel a bit better anyway :hugs:


----------



## elles28

Jenny said:


> Wow, some of the responses on this thread are upsetting :hissy:
> 
> I smoked for 12 years, I smoked through out my first pregnancy as I was unable to completely quit, but did cut back to 2-5 smokes a day. I smoked in this one up until almost 2 months ago and I've haven't had a cigg since. This is the longest time I've EVER gone without a cigg. I'm damn proud of that thank you very much, so sorry I was unable to quit at the beginning of my pregnancy but its not as easy as some of you think.
> 
> Yes, we are pregnant but the addiction is too hard for some people to fight. Yes you would think that for our child it could be easily stopped but for some people its NOT. EVERYONE is different, some people have more will power than others. Its not fair to assume just because someone did it from day to night that everyone else can. Frankly, I'm disgusted at the nonsupporting remarks in this thread. We are here to give others support and not put them down because they don't live up to your expectations.
> 
> Anywho, turning my hormones off . I wish all of you trying to quit good luck and I hope you can do it. Also would like to say kudos to the ones that have cut back, you're trying and thats all that matters. :hugs:

I agree 100% with you Jenny & well done xx


----------



## Gatorade

I understand that smoking is an addictive habit, both physically and emotionally - but after the first two days, the physical addiction is gone, and the rest is mental.

It's about changing your mentality, and looking at smoking in a different perspective. I remember, a week after I'd quit, I was like... "I CAN SMELL AGAIN! HALLELUJAH!" That's a lot more helpful than moaning and groaning about how shitty it feels not to have a cig in your mouth. I mean, it DOES feel really crappy, but you're also saving your and your baby's health, and that's just awesome! :D

Sticking positive and sure about your decision to quit is KEY, believing and KNOWING you can quit is also key. Everyone is capable of the same things. We can all quit, and there is no better drive than your own lovely little one.

So really, keep at it, don't stop trying and cutting down, all of you ladies. Don't set limits on yourself because you CAN do it. It's tough but so worth it in the end, believe me. :hugs:


----------



## nikky0907

I don't smoke,but usually when me and my friends go out or go to starbucks or any other caffe it would bother me so much when someone around me would have a smoke.Now that I'm pregnant I finally have a reason to ask them to put it out.It's the best thing ever!

Stay strong girls,your kids will be short...


----------



## mummy_channon

im also struggling to stop, sometimes i can go a couple of days without but i always go back! i smoked through my other pregnancies and they are well BUT i do feel guilty every time i light up and it makes it harder that pregnant women cant use the nicorette things!
good luck and if u find something that works let me know :)


----------



## Nic-Flowers

Sorry not currently pg but I saw your thread...

I have smoked since I was VERY VERY young. I quit with my first pg, just quit. It seemed simple. When I mc I lit up before I left the hospital (can't even smoke in the parking lot, but no one stopped the crazy lady with the splotchy face) Now I am just TTC again and I can't seem to give it up. What is wrong with me? Any suggestions?


----------



## mummy_channon

Nic-Flowers said:


> Sorry not currently pg but I saw your thread...
> 
> I have smoked since I was VERY VERY young. I quit with my first pg, just quit. It seemed simple. When I mc I lit up before I left the hospital (can't even smoke in the parking lot, but no one stopped the crazy lady with the splotchy face) Now I am just TTC again and I can't seem to give it up. What is wrong with me? Any suggestions?


i wish i could help but im struggling too!!! 
i'd appreciate help tho 2 if n e one has n e ideas!
i tried accupuncture but it didnt work for me! saying that it might just be me so maybe u should give it a go??


----------



## Nic-Flowers

I did some magnet thing they put magnets on either side of your ear, it just made me moody, and quite bitter towards the guy who told me to do it.


----------



## mummy_channon

Nic-Flowers said:


> I did some magnet thing they put magnets on either side of your ear, it just made me moody, and quite bitter towards the guy who told me to do it.

lol i dont think ill try that then


----------



## Nic-Flowers

Do you ever just get so tired of people judging you for smoking? This guy at market made me cry after the mc saying I killed my baby. But I didn't smoke after found out I was pg and tons of people have smoked and had healthy babies. 

Why are people so cruel,it's none of their business!


----------



## mummy_channon

Nic-Flowers said:


> Do you ever just get so tired of people judging you for smoking? This guy at market made me cry after the mc saying I killed my baby. But I didn't smoke after found out I was pg and tons of people have smoked and had healthy babies.
> 
> Why are people so cruel,it's none of their business!


if it makes u feel any better hun i had 3 still born children where i didnt smoke at all! the 2 pregnancies i did smoke through my babies were fine so i wouldnt blame a mc on smoking! u didnt kill your baby it just happened!


----------



## mommytashaX2

I was still smoking when i found out i was pregnant and during the beginning of my pregnancy.. then i decided to just not buy another pack.. just felt guilty thinking about my little one getting that smoke.. but it gets hard sometimes. habits are habits..


----------



## X-Hannah-X

I smoke regularly, about up to 10 a day, but until recently in my pregnancy where i have been experiencing some morning sickness and just feeling sick in general, ive stopped smoking because it makes me feel ill. Guess morning sickness does have some uses even though its horrible!!


----------



## biteable

I found out on weds i was pregnant and had my last ciggy weds night day,on day 5 today and still not had one although could kill for one sometimes


----------



## TashaAndBump

Congrats, biteable - you're doing really well! :)


----------



## twaceyclara

I know how hard it is, ive managed to stop but when i want one i do have one. I just cant kick the habit completely. 

take care xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Good luck to everyone trying to quit

Well done to anyone who has succeeded 

Well done to anyone who has managed to cut down & doing their best

Some can stop in a second others can't. Just do your BEST girls


----------



## Snowball

I smoked for 5 years before I found out I was pregnant with our daughter. I was on about 20 a day and when I went out for the night I'd have about 40 sometimes!

However, when I found out I was pregnant I couldn't do it anymore. I just gave up that day. I don't even remember even craving a cigarette after that really. I knew I wouldn't let myself smoke so I think I just accepted that.

After I had my daughter I smoked a little bit when we went out with friends but never when I knew I was going to hold her soon afterwards. 

Then I got pregnant with my little boy and stopped again. I never really went back to smoking after I had him, maybe one or two but no where's near the amount I was having before. So it's been easy to stop this time. I really don't think I'll start again after this pregnancy. I obviously don't need them so I'm not going to even think about it.


----------



## Ell.Bishh

I smoked before Alex, but when I was pregnant I tried my hardest to stop, eventually when i was about 4 months stopping completley. I've only had a handful since having him, which im quite happy about as I used to smoke between 15 and 20 a day.


----------



## mBLACK

Congratulations on stopping! I stopped at around 3 - 3 1/2 months pregnant. Glad I did, too! Wobbles is right, some people can stop right away others can't, good luck with quitting though!


----------

